# Question for mouse people



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Are they friendly? How much space does one need? And is a wheel necessary?


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Well i deal with rats but they pretty much have the same needs so For how many I'd guess 2+ since they are social animals. They are indeed friendly depending on how your pet store handles them. For space hm I'm not sure Since they are much smaller than rats but they do not require alot of space I'm guessing any cage that at-least with 12inch width and 15inch length around that ball park Give or take a inch. Just be sure they have room to run and yes a wheel is good for them they are not lazy like rats and actually use the wheel for running.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> Well i deal with rats but they pretty much have the same needs so For how many I'd guess 2+ since they are social animals. They are indeed friendly depending on how your pet store handles them. For space hm I'm not sure Since they are much smaller than rats but they do not require alot of space I'm guessing any cage that at-least with 12inch width and 15inch length around that ball park Give or take a inch. Just be sure they have room to run and yes a wheel is good for them they are not lazy like rats and actually use the wheel for running.


Thank you very much! But I think it's okay to keep one mouse especially a male because they aren't as socially sophisticated as rats... I will look more into it to be sure...


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Female mice can be kept together in groups or pairs, but male mice must be kept alone. Once they are sexually mature, they will start to establish territories and will often fight one another for dominance and rights to the females within their territories. 

A wheel is a must. They are very active little things and need something to expend their energy on. 

Mice are actually omniverous, which means they will eat insects and carrion (dead animals).


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Female mice can be kept together in groups or pairs, but male mice must be kept alone. Once they are sexually mature, they will start to establish territories and will often fight one another for dominance and rights to the females within their territories.
> 
> A wheel is a must. They are very active little things and need something to expend their energy on.
> 
> Mice are actually omniverous, which means they will eat insects and carrion (dead animals).


Thank you! So the occasional piece of good quality dog food might be good? Or a mealworm?


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

An occasional piece of anything really would be good they will literally eat anything.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

So what about food. Is rat food good? (The closest thing Oxbow makes is rat food)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Has anyone used this for a single male? Is it big enough?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TZ3SM8/ref=gno_cart_title_2


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I gotta say that seems legit for 1 single male looks like a fine cage. Rat food is ok for them Don't worry


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I feed my mice rat food & they seem happy. I have 2 females & in their home I have 2 wheels. Seems to keep them both happy & they are always in both.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

cool thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------

